# Not and ATV but...



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

Does anyone plow or snowblow with their craftsman lawn tractor? I have my gf and my grandmothers driveway to clear and they're way to small for my chevy to drive down and then back drag. I was thinking i could just throw a used plow or blower on the mower and use that. What do you guys think?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I don't see why not. I see hundreds of homeowners using their lawn tractors to clear snow whenever I'm out plowing so I think it's a proven method for minimal snow removal.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

If you plow with the storm you should be ok. I had an old crapsman 6 speed with tire chains and it couldn't push much


----------



## justwheelit (Aug 28, 2008)

i have a 1989 crapsman gt6000 with a 48" blade, tire chains, and wheel weights it does pretty good, i use it to plow my driveway instead of my truck because my driveway is a mountain and the garage is at the bottom and i rather hit the garage with the lawn mower than my truck. the key to lawn mower plowing is chains and wheel weights without that they're worthless


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Enough with the "Crapsman" stuff, you will give Bob Villa a heart attasck with all this badmouthing! lol


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

But Bob Vila is my hero, One big thing....have you heard that every house that he worked on for the shows actually had REAL contractors come in and fix his mess ups!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

NJ Plowman;579930 said:


> Enough with the "Crapsman" stuff, you will give Bob Villa a heart attasck with all this badmouthing! lol


Don't get me wrong, I really like craftsman hand tools, rakes shovels etc. I just don't like there tractors and I am not a big fan of their power toold either


----------



## skidmark845 (Nov 28, 2006)

*hey deer615*

hi deer615, I see you have a 360 with a 48" Cycle Country. I have a 350 wolverine and will be buying a 48 cycle country this week. Do you have a manual ift or electric? I'm leaning towards an electric lift.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Not sure why your truck willnt work


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

skidmark845;580226 said:


> hi deer615, I see you have a 360 with a 48" Cycle Country. I have a 350 wolverine and will be buying a 48 cycle country this week. Do you have a manual ift or electric? I'm leaning towards an electric lift.
> 
> Thanks
> Mark


I brought it with the manual lift, used it and found it to annoying. So I brought a winch, deffinetly worth it in my opinion!


----------



## deckboys (Dec 1, 2006)

i've got a craftsman rider with a 44" blower on it... throw's snow like a champ, but i got atv tires on it and about 100lbs of ballast mounted on the back of it... the only problem with riders is traction


----------

